# Outlook Calendar Sharing w/ IMAP account



## JKnowles (Jul 19, 2010)

Hello all!

I recently began working with a new company that doesn't use Exchange for email. Instead, we use IMAP accounts through a website. I transitioned to this company with a former co-worker, and I wasn't sure how to get this one thing done in Outlook.

I use Outlook 2007 while he uses Outlook 2003. We used to have our calendar's shared with each other, so that if we needed to schedule an event or meeting, we would be able to see what time/day worked best for one another. 

Is is possible to share our calendars still without being on the same domain/workgroup and without being on Exchange? 

We work remotely, so we aren't even in the same state at this point in time.

Thank you!


----------



## JKnowles (Jul 19, 2010)

The only thing I've come across so far in my search is related to Exchange calendar sharing, or exporting my calendar and sending it to him. That doesn't really help, because it doesn't update for him then.

Anyone else have any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## JKnowles (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm begining to think this isn't possible. I haven't been able to turn up any additional info in my search. Anyone out there find anything in regards to this issue?

Thanks!


----------

